# Funding issues again!



## Freddie99 (Apr 28, 2010)

I've just tried to order some supplies from Medtronic. It seems that I don't have an account set up. Seems that my hospital is to blame. I had a letter a few days ago saying that they would go to the Brighton PCT to get my funding as Eastbourne won't do it. As it stands, it seems I don't have funding which is just plain lunacy. I've e-mailed my lovely DSN and asked him to chase it all up. Fingers crossed that it all doesn't go Pete Tong and I run out of kit before they can get things sorted for me.

Tom


----------



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2010)

Ack! Bureaucracy!  Hope it gets sorted quick pronto!


----------



## shiv (Apr 28, 2010)

that just boggles the mind...okay here's your pump...but we won't arrange funding and oh you could run out of supplies?!


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 28, 2010)

Thats madness.....I know you get on well with your DSN but shouldnt that fall in his/her lap to ensure it is done? We did all our requests in our group clinic and she faxed them off that afternoon. You must be mighty peed off- I certainly would be.

With that in mind, your DSN should make sure you have enough supplies- this is very bad on their part. They have a certain amount of stock in their clinic.

Its actually really awful that they have not ensured that this is sorted out. You cant do everything yourself! And not only that but all the stresses that go with being a new pumper are enough and you dont need more. 

How much of stuff have you got??


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, I've had a response from the DSN. It seems we're waiting on the letter of funding and in the mean time the rep from Medtronic will be coming by to the Diabetes Centre in Eastbourne to drop off  a further two weeks worth of stuff.

I've got about eight reservoirs and eight sets left. Me being me, I like to work with plenty in hand should others further up the logistical chain cock things up for me.

Tom


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah, dont blame you mate! At this stage of the game as well you have to allow one or two spare incase you muck them up!

If you ever find yourself in daire straits mate, always let me know I would stick some in the post on a next day delivery to you. We have to stick together and all that jazz!


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 28, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Yeah, dont blame you mate! At this stage of the game as well you have to allow one or two spare incase you muck them up!
> 
> If you ever find yourself in daire straits mate, always let me know I would stick some in the post on a next day delivery to you. We have to stick together and all that jazz!



Thanks Lou, I really appreciate that. That or I migh come and collect in person if I'm feeling cheeky! Hehehe!

Tom


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 28, 2010)

Ive got shed loads- I keep them incase of emergency. I believe the remit stands at one set for 3 days and the same with the syringe and one in the box for error. I have NEVER been quizzed on ordering too early, they are very good like that so every three months I put my order in regardless of if Im low. I just hoard slightly for things like holidays etc (especially given the recent no flights drama) but always seem to have a good amount in stock.

Just let me know if you need anything- I live by the post office and always can get some in the post for the next day!

Glad its all going ok Tom, I saw a pic of you from the weekend with your pump out! Great to see another pumper make it- its always good.


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 28, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Ive got shed loads- I keep them incase of emergency. I believe the remit stands at one set for 3 days and the same with the syringe and one in the box for error. I have NEVER been quizzed on ordering too early, they are very good like that so every three months I put my order in regardless of if Im low. I just hoard slightly for things like holidays etc (especially given the recent no flights drama) but always seem to have a good amount in stock.
> 
> Just let me know if you need anything- I live by the post office and always can get some in the post for the next day!
> 
> Glad its all going ok Tom, I saw a pic of you from the weekend with your pump out! Great to see another pumper make it- its always good.



I wasn't quizzed about anything when I tried to put in an order. Thing with me is that I am much the same as you. I like to have alot of things spare, just in case and all that jazz. My pump did do the rounds on Saturday and some of my sets did too.

Tom


----------



## rachelha (Apr 28, 2010)

That is ridiculous, hope you get it all sorted


----------



## shiv (Apr 28, 2010)

TomH said:


> My pump did do the rounds on Saturday



you should've seen Shelley's face when you were like "here have a look at my pump, i'm going to the bar!" and then you chucked your detached pump on the table. she was like...wtf do i do with it?!


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 28, 2010)

shiv said:


> you should've seen Shelley's face when you were like "here have a look at my pump, i'm going to the bar!" and then you chucked your detached pump on the table. she was like...wtf do i do with it?!



It was quite something as I recall! When I've just got into a pub there is onyl one thing on my mind!

Tom


----------



## Cate (Apr 28, 2010)

Hope you get it sorted. Medtronic can overnight stuff to you at your home address if you get really stuck - they've done it for me a couple of times.  I normally order 6 months supply at a time.

Also, if you need bits then shout, I've always got loads in (well except for when it's getting overnighted...see above lol) - I use the short Quicksets.


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah good point Cate, Tom do you know Medtronic will deliver to any address? They deliver to work (unless you work in prison  and anywhere you  are staying basically- all round not a bad service on the delivery front.


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Yeah good point Cate, Tom do you know Medtronic will deliver to any address? They deliver to work (unless you work in prison  and anywhere you  are staying basically- all round not a bad service on the delivery front.



Yeah I know that, it's bloody good service that. My nurse has found a supply of quick sets and reservoirs at work and the rep will be dropping off a fortnight's supply should I need more before the funding comes through.

Tom


----------



## Rainbow (Apr 30, 2010)

You're more than welcome to have any of my supplies as I've got a shed full and don't start pumping til a week on tues! They were very generous when they delivered my pump.


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 30, 2010)

Funding is now in the bag. I'll be calling Medtronic on Tuesday to get a fair old order in. Stock up for the next few months at least. Had a call from the lovely DSN telling me that. Letter of funding was faxed through to Medtronic today so hopefully all will be well.

Tom


----------

